# 2 color vinyl stickers?



## ARConcepts (Jan 15, 2008)

How do you make 2 color stickers?
Say the font is black and there is a red logo through it. If you cut out the black font and then cut the red logo, they're now on 2 seperate sheets.
How do you get them on to one sheet to apply them at the same time?
Like the ones I see in the motorcycle, bike, and tuner shops.

Thanks

Also, what's the major difference between the Graphtec FC7000-75 and the Roland GX-300?

Those are the 2 cutters I'm looking at.


----------



## HuMJohn (Dec 6, 2006)

ARConcepts said:


> How do you make 2 color stickers?
> Say the font is black and there is a red logo through it. If you cut out the black font and then cut the red logo, they're now on 2 seperate sheets.
> How do you get them on to one sheet to apply them at the same time?
> Like the ones I see in the motorcycle, bike, and tuner shops.
> ...


Regarding the two color stickers. You apply one layer at a time, not both at once. Apply the back/bottom layer, get it set, remove bubbles, etc., then apply the upper layer/color on top. Again work it in as normal.


----------



## ARConcepts (Jan 15, 2008)

So if I do a 2 or 3 color sticker, I have to hand it over to my buddies in 3 sheets and have them apply it in 3 steps?
There's no way to float them on to one sheet?
I'm talking about stickers that are about 8" to 10" square or smaller.
The big graphics I understand would have to be done seperately due to size.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ARConcepts said:


> So if I do a 2 or 3 color sticker, I have to hand it over to my buddies in 3 sheets and have them apply it in 3 steps?
> There's no way to float them on to one sheet?
> I'm talking about stickers that are about 8" to 10" square or smaller.
> The big graphics I understand would have to be done seperately due to size.


Hi Mike, just a quick tip while you're waiting for more answers in this thread. There are some past suggestions and photo about doing multi color vinyl applications here: multi color vinyl related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

ARConcepts said:


> So if I do a 2 or 3 color sticker, I have to hand it over to my buddies in 3 sheets and have them apply it in 3 steps?
> There's no way to float them on to one sheet?
> I'm talking about stickers that are about 8" to 10" square or smaller.
> The big graphics I understand would have to be done seperately due to size.


Here's a video (a bad one) and it'll show you steps in how it's done.
It's not real clear how they do it, you may want to watch it more than once.
Also, there are more on YouTube that show this, I just couldn't remember where they were.

Basically, you need register marks to be able to do more than one color, and it helps to also not have close registration with each color, meaning, if the colors don't touch, it's easier to do.
YouTube - how to Layer 2 colors Vinyl Decal

I hope this helps some, but like I said, it's not a well done video, but it might help explain it some.
You may want to keep clicking on the video icons on the right-hand side and continue looking around, there is definitely better videos of this transfer application than what is shown in this video. 

Randy


----------



## ARConcepts (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Rodney, those are great for T-Shirt, which I will be trying also. So I guess there's no easy way to stack multiple colors on 1 vinyl sticker. Most of my graphics will be for racecars and car haulers, which are large anyway and I will be installing. It's just the little ones I wanted to put on 1 sheet. Alot of my customers would not want to layer they're own sticker.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ARConcepts said:


> Thanks Rodney, those are great for T-Shirt, which I will be trying also. So I guess there's no easy way to stack multiple colors on 1 vinyl sticker. Most of my graphics will be for racecars and car haulers, which are large anyway and I will be installing. It's just the little ones I wanted to put on 1 sheet. Alot of my customers would not want to layer they're own sticker.


Some of the threads I linked you to were for decals as well  Like this one: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t17499.html


----------



## customstickers2 (Nov 25, 2012)

recrisp said:


> Here's a video (a bad one) and it'll show you steps in how it's done.
> It's not real clear how they do it, you may want to watch it more than once.
> Also, there are more on YouTube that show this, I just couldn't remember where they were.
> 
> ...


Thanks

I have saw the video, I think any one can get a concept about how two collor sticker
Stickers


----------



## Dizzymarkus (Sep 23, 2012)

Better do some research before spending the cash 

When you cut use REGISTRATION marks -- these are marks cut for registering the layers together. Its best to apply seperatly but I also send out multi colored decals set to go. 

each piece must have registration marks,
peel the transferr tape away from the marks only,
wet(lick lol) so it wont stick right away --
line up the marks and put tape across the middle-- (called a hinge)
fold over and peel backer off -- squeegie from end to end.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAhxVsZXcEU
good luck,
Markus

PS: the diffs tween the cutters is easily obtainable with Google


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We never use registration marks. For RTA we either print them or if they are simple enough and a short run we layer them by hand using clear aplication tape. It takes some thought to lay out the layers and is not always obvious. 

It takes practice. After a few years of doing these you can get pretty good with them.


----------



## Dizzymarkus (Sep 23, 2012)

with printing comes lamination -- more cost and equipment--- some dont have that option 

Markus


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Like Binki I also don't use registration marks, especially when there are only color "splashes" used in the design. Otherwise you can waste a lot of vinyl. I use a light table for lining up the second (third, fourth, etc.) color over the first. In depends on your art, but you can also design the art for "loose" registration. 

The application of the different colors over the single liner sheet is the same whether using registration marks or not.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

If you can upload a pic of the design you're using there may be a really simple solution to this with the right material.


----------

